# Report: NBA to paint ‘Black Lives Matter’ on courts for Orlando restart



## WonderWino (Jun 30, 2020)

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/nba-paint-black-lives-matter-orlando-walt-disney-world-courts-restart-wnba-004836854.html
		



Ryan Young
Writer
Yahoo SportsJune 29, 2020

The NBA is going to paint “Black Lives Matter” on the sidelines of all three courts it will use to restart the season at Walt Disney World next month, according to ESPN, the latest move the league has made to help support racial and social justice pushes.

The NBA is also reportedly planning to let players change the last name on the back of their jerseys for the restart to a statement on social justice.
Players have been very vocal about these issues and the Black Lives Matter movement in recent weeks, following George Floyd’s death in Minneapolis police custody in May.


> “We’re just trying to continue to shed light on the different social justice issues that guys around our league continue to talk about day in and day out,” NBPA president Chris Paul told Marc J. Spears of The Undefeated. “People are saying that social justice will be off of everybody’s mind in Orlando. With these jerseys, it doesn’t go away.”


The NBA will officially resume play on July 30 after halting operations due to the COVID-19 pandemic at Disney World near Orlando, Florida. Several players, including Kyrie Irving, have advocated that they don’t participate in the restart due to the Black Lives Matter movement — something they don’t want to detract from. Others, reportedly including LeBron James, think that playing can have a greater impact on the moment.

(article is trimmed, see the link for the rest of the article)
---------------

Well its fucking official. the NBA is literally implying black people are basketball americans. The lack of self awareness is astonishing

What a timeline, 2020 has not disappointed in the level of crazy so far


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jun 30, 2020)

I’m just gonna start calling Canadians “Hockey French” because they can’t stop me.


----------



## ShortBusDriver (Jun 30, 2020)

thas rite


----------



## Immortal Technique (Jun 30, 2020)

NBA is all about that cheap, easy PR moves. They'll move hell and high water for the basketball americans; unless they talk about the slant eyed communists that we wants billions from.
--
At least format the article like you've been here a year.


----------



## Iron Hamster (Jun 30, 2020)

Rumor I heard was they were going to be able to put propaganda on the back of the unis. And how bad will that get abused?


----------



## Angry Shoes (Jun 30, 2020)

I've never seen a movement get all its teeth pulled out so quickly and effectively before. Over the course of a few weeks they went from having all the grassroots support they could ask for to being co-opted by every soulless corporate entity and having all the boots-on-the-ground distracted with pulling down statues. BLM glows in the fucking dark.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Jun 30, 2020)

Angry Shoes said:


> I've never seen a movement get all its teeth pulled out so quickly and effectively before. Over the course of a few weeks they went from having all the grassroots support they could ask for to being co-opted by every soulless corporate entity and having all the boots-on-the-ground distracted with pulling down statues. BLM glows in the fucking dark.






Don't you know? Nigga's lives only matter every 4 years when it looks like an outsider the glowers cannot control is gonna win.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jun 30, 2020)

I hope BLM lasts long enough for them to paint this before becoming completely radioactive. Just so they have to quickly cover it up.


----------

